# Detailingworld™ Review - AutoGlanz BugOff Gel



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks goes to team at AutoGlanz for sending the Bug Off grime remover on to review.

AutoGlanz is a premium detailing and valeting chemical company who supply luxury car care products and consumables to the public and trade. All AutoGlanz's products are manufactured by hand in the UK by AutoGlanz

*The Product: *









The bug and grime remover arrived well packed and in a good quality bottle complete with the new style of spray heads. The scent is hard to place, to me it reminded my of a citrus type dettol smell, but this was not too strong and actually quite nice when I came to use it.

*What AutoGlanz Say:*

Bug Off Citrus Bug Grime Removal Gel

"One thing we despise here at AutoGlanz is bug splatter, hatefully covering the front end of your pride and joy and more often than not proving tricky to remove safely. Whilst aggressive cleaners and abrasion from the likes of magic sponges or bug removal sponges may well remove the dreaded splatter you will also find they remove most if not all the protective wax coating you have worked so hard to apply to your pride and joy. So we came up with an effective yet safe solution, Bug Off Citrus Bug Grime Removal Gel.

AutoGlanz Bug Off Citrus Bug Grime Removal Gel is a citrus based wax safe bug and grime remover that has been specially formulated to be supplied ready for use with advanced thickening agents designed to cling to the surface once applied.

The advanced thickening formula of Bug Off means that when is has been applied to a surface it dwells for longer than traditional bug and grime removers, this means it has more time to act against contamination such as stubborn marks, bug splatter and mouldy growths that are present on the paintwork. This prolonged 'dwell' time allows the advanced citrus formula more contact time with the contamination meaning it is dissolved and can be washed away during your regular shampoo wash. Bug Off also contains an anti-bacterial agent that ensure that your vehicle is not just visually clean but any mould spores are killed off which has a positive impact on restricting any fresh mouldy growth.

The vibrant natural orange colour of Bug Off Citrus Bug Grime Removal Gel means that you are able to easily identify where the product has been applied, this coupled with the thicker formulation means that you only use the amount required to get the job done.

Bug Off Citrus Bug Grime Removal Gel

Directions for use

1 Shake well before use

2 Apply a mist liberally to the effected are (most effective on a dry surface)

3 Allow to dwell for a few moments, do not allow to dry on the panel

4 Swill area with high pressure wash and continue with your pre wash.

Bug Off Citrus Bug Grime Removal Gel is specially formulated to cling to the surface being treated so should be used as supplied, dilution will dramatically reduce effectiveness"

*The Method:*
I should point out that I had planned to use this next week, however to good lady's car was hit a few days ago by what I can only describe as a flying elephant and as it has sat all day today in 17 degrees it was pretty baked on  So I though that this would be a really good test for the Bug Off Gel.

The before pic, and again keep in mind that this has been on the car for a few days.









I gave the area a good soaking and left to dwell for a few minutes.









I found that it did appear to cling better than my current grime remover and after a few minutes I started to see the bird matter starting to lift.










Rather than whip out the water I gave the area another soak with the BugOff and left to dwell again.










As the bird matter was really starting to shift I thought I would really test the performance of this product and rather than reaching for the hose or power washer I reached instead for my 750ml bottle of water (with a sports cap) and gave the area a rinse - I did this not only to test the performance but also to see if this would be put in the car and taken on long trips to remove the same again if needed.










I noticed that there was a small amount of bird matter still on the car so I simply fill the bottle up and rinsed again.










This appeared to remove any trace of the bird bombs on the car.

*Price:*
BugOff is available in a few sizes and is available from here

500ml - £4.95
1ltr - £6.95
5ltr - £16.95

These prices, especially the 5ltr make this very affordable.

*Would I use this again?:*
Absolutely

*Cossie's verdict?:*
This appears to be a very good product and coupled with the price and performance make it hard to not purchase this for keeping a 500ml in the car and the 5ltr in the garage!

*Anything I would change?:*
If i'm absolutely nit-picking then I would have preferred the "old" style spray head, for no other reason than I find those a better fit for the size of my hands.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

